# 13 weeks please guess.



## mum22ttc#3

Hi, I had my 12 week scan today and was measuring at 12 weeks 6 days. Not sure really what I'm looking for and if there's a nub or not. Just wondering if anyone can see anything related to gender and have a guess. Thanks :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

And another although not sure any clearer.


----------



## Zeppelin424

Boy:)


----------



## LilMiss_91

I think boy :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Tesh23

I think girl x


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Looks like a boy nub to me!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks for all the guesses. I didn't even think there was a nub there :)


----------



## MeeOhMya

All boy. Congrats on baby


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I think it's 50/50, but I'm going with :pink: :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks. I have posted on another forum and had 100% boy guesses, even from the techs. They have shown me where to look and where the nub is which I can see now. Am hoping a boy as have 4 girls so would be nice, not too fussed either way though :)


----------



## MeeOhMya

I'd be shocked if you didn't hear boy.


----------



## medic76097

Boy boy boy. That bubble forehead was classic for both my boys.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say girl! Based on nub


----------



## madseasons

:blue: nub :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks :) have posted on another site now too and have also had 100% boy guesses from techs on there too so am hoping the majority are right :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy!!!


----------



## Larawr

I think boy too!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Bump for anymore guesses, we find out this Saturday :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boy too but it is a little jumbly in that area, best of luck!!!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks, is this the nub here, that's what I was told by the techs over at Ingender and baby nub. Thanks for the guess :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 6lilpigs

Have they extra whited the area for you? what has been drawn on doesnt seem to match what is on your pic on 1st page? Can you post both pics side by side for me. Not that what I am looking at doesnt look boyish!:) I will draw round the nub bit I see on your original aswell if thats ok:)

D'OH!! Just seen your second pic down lol!! I was guessing off of pic 1. Second pic BOY!! :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thank you. Yeah sorry perhaps I should have said, they did ask for me to add another picture to make sure. I have 4 girls so am now really hoping for a boy, have kind of got my hopes up now lol :)


----------



## embeth

Boy guess here.. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

My scan was brought forward to today, we've just been told we're having a boy :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

And thank you for all your guesses :flower:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Whoohoo!! Enjoy every ounce of him :) xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations on your boy :D


----------



## Jaybean

Boy! &#128153;


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!


----------

